# ViP622/ViP722 - L6.16 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion



## Ron Barry

It appears that L6.16 for the ViP622/ViP722 has begun spooling to some customers. Please use this thread to post your experiences and bugs found with this release.

Be sure when you report an issue or an experience be sure to include details and specify what receiver you saw it on. We definitely have seen some issues be receiver model specific so including the model is always good practice.

After receiving an update, if your box does not appear to be operating properly first step should be, find a ten minute period where nothing is recording, and then pull out the AC plug for 20 seconds and then plug it back in.

_*Reported Fixes:*_

The auto tune feature is now working properly
_*Reported Possible New Issues: *_

False signal drops on all sats. I would have to hit the guide button to get 
One user has reported lose of 5pts on all his OTA channels. 
Some reports of Close Caption Issues. 
When selecting an entry in a list the select pointer does not automatically advance now.
_*Other Reported Highs and Lows:*_

Has been reported that L6.16 is spooling to L6.15 & L6.14 receivers. Roll out appears to be phased and not fully rolled out to all receivers.
Users are reporting CC issues with L6.16. Report CC issues here http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=149678.
Did not fix the Broadband / DishHOME functionality issue. 
Jerky video has changed under 6.16 -- it's more rare and if it happens it's more subtle.

_Moderator Note: Feel free to report getting it or not, but don't be suprised if we sweep through and delete those type of posts with an update at the top indicating the state of the roll out. _


----------



## dishcustomer722

If you got this L6.16 software update (I'm still stuck with L6.14), start recording on your local channels to see if they finally fixed all the "audio dropout" problems and all the other problems people are talking about with L6.15. Test it out on lots of stuff if you have time. We all want to see what the consensus "fixes" and "flubs" are with this new L6.16 version ... as shown on this "ViP722 Software History" webpage:

www.dishuser.org/722sw.php

Hopefully, this will finally fix the *basic functionality* of VIP 622/722 boxes as far as video/audio feeds and playback goes and new software versions will only be newly added features.


----------



## Farmer Dave

Got L616 on 722 and two 622's. The auto tune feature is now working properly.


----------



## PRIME1

Good Grief! I haven't even gotten L6.15 yet. I was still waiting to see if that fixed my issues.


----------



## phrelin

Got it. (ViP722) Since we're still on a reduced schedule I have set as many timers for shows we watch as I can on my 722 even though some were originally set for my 612. By the end of the week I should have a fair test of what's happened with the audio dropout except on Fox which has nothing new scheduled in prime time that we watch.


----------



## Scott Spillers

Got L6.16 last night on my ViP622. No problems thus far.


----------



## BJK

I still have 6.14 on the two 622 that I have activated and the only problem I am seeing is that some of the closed captions are out of sync and disappear to quickly, almost like the processor is overloaded.

BJK


----------



## jpeckinp

OK I've not been paying much attention lately.
What is this Auto Tune Feature?

Just to add I hated 6.15 when I got it I started having problems with false signal drops on all sats. I would have to hit the guide button to get my picture back. 110 and 119 had 70+ and 129 had 50+. I would have to reset the 622 and it would be good for a few days then it would start all over again.


----------



## Ron Barry

Auto Tune is an option when you create a timer. It basically tells the DVR to change to the channel but not record it. Useful for external recording devices and for changing the channel early in the morning so your kids don't see an HBO movie they should not see because you were watching HBO the night before.


----------



## kstuart

Ron Barry said:


> Auto Tune is an option when you create a timer. It basically tells the DVR to change to the channel but not record it. Useful for external recording devices and for changing the channel early in the morning so your kids don't see an HBO movie they should not see because you were watching HBO the night before.


It is good for simply tuning the receiver automatically for a program that you do not want to save for later, thus avoiding using up your hard drive space.

For example, I have it tune to my morning TV show one hour before I turn on the TV, which means the buffer is filled, and I can go back to earlier programming if the current subject is boring (which also allows me to avoid commercials).

In fact, I would love an "Auto Tune And Then Pause" feature. 

By the way, after receiving an upgrade, find a ten minute period where nothing is recording, and then pull out the AC plug for 20 seconds and then plug it back in. ( I once started to have weird problems after an upgrade that no one else was reporting, so I did this and the problems went away. So, now I do this after every upgrade. ) In fact, Ron should add this paragraph to each new thread of discussions of a new upgrade.


----------



## Ron Barry

Great suggestion kstuart... I don't know how many times I have suggested that when people start seeing strange behavior that others are not. Based on your suggesting I will add it to the top of this thread and add it with each new release. Thanks for the suggestion..


----------



## kstuart

You also should ask (in this thread and the "Audio" thread) that people specify whether they use *OTA* or not.

For example, my unscientific reading of the reports, is that in the SF Bay Area, those who did not use OTA in any way had no problems with L615, while those who did use OTA had various problems.


----------



## moman19

kstuart said:


> ......my unscientific reading of the reports, is that in the SF Bay Area, those who did not use OTA in any way had no problems with L615, while those who did use OTA had various problems.


You have that in reverse. It's the local HD channels via sat that have the audio dropouts. I see I have 6.16 on my 622 and 722 and I look forward to recording events and monitoring the results.

(Crossing fingers, eyes & toes.)


----------



## harmil2

I am so lucky...still have L6.14, but since I don't have ABC anymore it really doesn't matter. Fox has been getting better without L6.15 from the Portland, Or. station.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo

Ron Barry said:


> Auto Tune is an option when you create a timer. It basically tells the DVR to change to the channel but not record it. Useful for external recording devices and for changing the channel early in the morning so your kids don't see an HBO movie they should not see because you were watching HBO the night before.


Don't you mean Skinomax? :lol: But seriously, the movie channels don''t usually have "risque" movies on in the mornings.


----------



## Ron Barry

True.. However, they may have a R rated violence movie or a PG-13 that I don't want my 8 yr old to see. But we are wondering off topic so lets get back to L6.16 feedback.


----------



## moman19

Sadly, as reported on this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=149309, I am still experiencing audio dropouts on the local CBS HD channel via satellite when viewing buffered events on the 722. Essentially no change and no fix.


----------



## jpeckinp

Ron Barry said:


> Auto Tune is an option when you create a timer. It basically tells the DVR to change to the channel but not record it. Useful for external recording devices and for changing the channel early in the morning so your kids don't see an HBO movie they should not see because you were watching HBO the night before.


OK I used that all of the time. Never had a problem with it. Thanks


----------



## dishcustomer722

Anyone else with a VIP722 box get the L6.16 software yet? 

I'm dying to know if it is going to fix all the "audio dropout" problems with local channels. The more feedback from people all over the country the better. Try to set a "timer" (record a program) on your local channels like ABC and Fox and then play it back to see if you hear audio dropouts. Also try to pause some "live" programming for 15 minutes or so and see if you hear any audio dropouts. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Doug E

I live in the SF Bay Area. Have the 722 and now have 616. Dropouts on ABC and FOX seem to have ceased. None on recordings, and no longer on the buffered pauses either. Hooray!!


----------



## dishcustomer722

Doug E said:


> I live in the SF Bay Area. Have the 722 and now have 616. Dropouts on ABC and FOX seem to have ceased. None on recordings, and no longer on the buffered pauses either. Hooray!!


Awesome. Just what I wanted to hear. 

*What about NBC and CBS?* Any audio dropouts on your recordings or buffered pauses with those channels? Do other (non local) channels have any audio dropouts? I'm hoping the audio dropouts will be fixed on ALL the channels .... not migrate over from say ABC and FOX over to NBC and CBS. A few people said this happened to them. It sounds like when they fix one part of the software it messes up some other parts of the software.


----------



## Doug E

Never had any on the NBC and CBS channels. I don't watch any other locals since DISH doesn't have but the major 4 nets in HD, and I can't stand SD anymore. Too far away to get OTA locals. Never any probs with any other channels with audio


----------



## teacher1066

This is slightly off the audio problems but I was wondering if the new release brought Folders to the outboard harddrives? I have a 722.


----------



## Ron Barry

EHD folders were introduced in L6.15. You enable them from your DVR and they should show up in your EHD. User defined Groups that where mentioned during a summer Tech chat I believe have not shown up yet.


----------



## Chevy1965

BJK said:


> I still have 6.14 on the two 622 that I have activated and the only problem I am seeing is that some of the closed captions are out of sync and disappear to quickly, almost like the processor is overloaded.
> 
> BJK


Just got 6.16 on my 722 and the closed caption problem you describe above is really bad now. Seems like they are diverting the processing power elsewhere. Closed captioning on HD was one of the big reasons I switched from cable. This is killing me.


----------



## phrelin

Chevy1965 said:


> BJK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still have 6.14 on the two 622 that I have activated and the only problem I am seeing is that some of the closed captions are out of sync and disappear to quickly, almost like the processor is overloaded.
> 
> BJK
> 
> 
> 
> Just got 6.16 on my 722 and the closed caption problem you describe above is really bad now. Seems like they are diverting the processing power elsewhere. Closed captioning on HD was one of the big reasons I switched from cable. This is killing me.
Click to expand...

:welcome_s

In my opinion this is a sufficient issue to bring directly to [email protected] using a concise, polite email giving a full explanation of the problem. These are the people who interact directly with the uplink center folks and Echostar Engineering, as well as Technical Support.

While this doesn't affect me, for those who need it the problem is as important as the major audio problem we had.


----------



## kucharsk

I have a 722 and around 2:30 AM mine jumped *directly* from 6.14 to 6.16.

I don't subscribe to locals or have mine setup to receive them OTA.


----------



## Ron Barry

Interesting...Perhaps more L6.14 users will get L6.16.


----------



## kucharsk

BillJ said:


> Older 622 got L6.16 yesterday, replacing L6.15. New 622 still has L6.14.


Same here; they must do it by S/N.

The 722 I got with my install that was brand new is still at 6.14.

The 722 that was a refurb replacement for another refurb 722 I got at install time is the one that's now running 6.16.


----------



## H13

kstuart said:


> For example, I have it tune to my morning TV show one hour before I turn on the TV, which means the buffer is filled, and I can go back to earlier programming if the current subject is boring (which also allows me to avoid commercials).


Mabye this has been said before, but what you can do is set it to record the show, and under options keep only "one" event and don't protect it, therefore you will always have your last show.


----------



## fmcomputer

Just upgraded 6.14 to 6.16 noticed that OTA signal has dropped about 5% on each channel.


----------



## mcrimm

jpeckinp said:


> OK I've not been paying much attention lately.
> What is this Auto Tune Feature?
> 
> Just to add I hated 6.15 when I got it I started having problems with false signal drops on all sats. I would have to hit the guide button to get my picture back. 110 and 119 had 70+ and 129 had 50+. I would have to reset the 622 and it would be good for a few days then it would start all over again.


I have 6.16.on my 622 and the false signal drops started last night during the National Championship. Same cure as above - - hit the guide button and clear and magically the program reappeared.

I called dish today and after the usual tests - that I already had run, the tech said he didn't know what caused the problem and they may have to send a repairman out. I said no, it's the firmware. He'd heard nothing about this problem. I said, read the forums.

Hopefully 6.17 will fix this stupid problem.

Mike


----------



## Ron Barry

Chevy1965 said:


> Just got 6.16 on my 722 and the closed caption problem you describe above is really bad now. Seems like they are diverting the processing power elsewhere. Closed captioning on HD was one of the big reasons I switched from cable. This is killing me.


All channels? OTA? Sat? Particular Channels? Details.. What is the problem you are seeing. More info the better. Is it 100% reproducable?

And.. Welcome to DBSTalk.


----------



## HobbyTalk

mcrimm said:


> I have 6.16.on my 622 and the false signal drops started last night during the National Championship. Same cure as above - - hit the guide button and clear and magically the program reappeared.
> 
> I called dish today and after the usual tests - that I already had run, the tech said he didn't know what caused the problem and they may have to send a repairman out. I said no, it's the firmware. He'd heard nothing about this problem. I said, read the forums.
> 
> Hopefully 6.17 will fix this stupid problem.
> 
> Mike


Do a "swap" and see if the other tuner is on an OTA channel. If that OTA channel happens to get a signal drop it will cause that problem. To eliminate, change the 2nd tuner to a Sat. channel. Most people don't see it because their OTA channels are not weak enough to have signal drops. I've had that problem on my 622 since I got it over 1 year ago.


----------



## dschneider

Ron Barry said:


> All channels? OTA? Sat? Particular Channels? Details.. What is the problem you are seeing. More info the better. Is it 100% reproducable?
> 
> And.. Welcome to DBSTalk.


CCs on HD programming have been going precipitously downhill since November and the 6.16 software I got today is like the final nail in the coffin. CCs are missing for me on STARZ, HGTV, Lifetime -- actually that has been the case since November. They are screwed up on a multitude of other HD channels, including most of the 4 premium movie channels I pay good money for each month. Today I'm noticing more and more channels are affected -- too many to list. In some cases they are missing outright, in some cases they are out of sync/flashing as described above, and I even saw cases today of every other line being dropped. Another new variation of the problem is that it takes some time for the CCs to either appear, or to finally get in sync, and unfortunately hitting pause or any other button on the remote screws things up and restarts the adjustment period. Right now I am so frustrated with Dish I don't even have the patience (not to mention the time) to make a concise list. It is painfully clear that no one in testing even bothers to check how captioning is affected in these new software releases.

I have had a problem with CCs on my local ABC channel 7 since LAST SUMMER. It took months and a complaint to the FCC to get Dish to finally acknowledge the problem was the 722 software, and they have been promising for months that a fix is coming soon. I had hopes that 6.15 (which I never got) and now 6.16 would fix the problem, but instead things ARE WORSE THAN EVER. Guess I need to followup and augment my FCC complaint on Monday.


----------



## Ron Barry

Hmm interesting dschneider... I was totally unaware of issues of late. I remember issues about a year ago, but it appeared that they had been addressed from what I could tell and I don't recall seeing posts in the recent experience threads. 

I will create a thread and maybe as a community we can start building a list.


----------



## AVJohnnie

L6.16 did not fix the Broadband / DishHOME functionality issues. Still have to disconnect the 622 from its Broadband connection and reboot it (in order to zero out its DHCP assigned IP address) before the “Statement View” and “Bill Pay” functions will work. :bang


----------



## Ron Barry

Ok guys... I moved some of the CC posts over to the CC thread I created. For the time being if you want to report CC issues use the CC thread just like the Audio one. Figured it would be better if we separate the CC issues from the general thread.


----------



## Henry

Woke up this morning to find that L6.16 had downloaded early this morning. I have a 622 that was running on L6.14.

Not much to report since I haven't seen any release notes on L6.15/16. I do have folders on my EHD (hooray!!!), but for us unfortunate Seagate owners, E* didn't deliver on their promise to kill the sleep timer. But there is a silver lining in that even after the drive re-awakwens after a sleep cycle, the folders remain.

I watched TV most of this morning and haven't noticed any glitches that I can attribute to L6.16. 

I re-watched a little of 24 this morning (recorded Sunday under L6.14) and saw the same minor glitch during the opening credits that I saw when I originally watched it under L6.14. That tells me that the glitch was broadcast to my 622 and wasn't induced by its software.

I'll keep playing and will report any problems here.


----------



## Ron Barry

What do you mean by kill the sleep timer. I assume the fix for the Seagate issue would be to properly bring the drive out of sleep.. Is that what you mean? Can you provide more details on how the behaviors differ between L6.14 and L6.16 with your Seagate drive?


----------



## DaveSwartz

I received L616 on my 622 yesterday or this morning (straight from L614). My USB drive folder was not displayed. Attempting to go to MyMedia brought up a message that the attached USB device was not supported by Dish (it has been since the beginning of USB drive support). Rebooting the drive did not help. Rebooting the 622 resulted in the DVR asking to reformat the USB drive so that it could be used. Since I have all but 5G of the 400G drive filled with unwatched video, I do not want to reformat. I filed a problem report with Dish but since I'm not seeing anyone else report this problem my chances for a fix are probably minimal.


----------



## Henry

Ron Barry said:


> What do you mean by kill the sleep timer. I assume the fix for the Seagate issue would be to properly bring the drive out of sleep.. Is that what you mean? Can you provide more details on how the behaviors differ between L6.14 and L6.16 with your Seagate drive?


As I recall the Charlie Chat broadcst, the lady said they were going to inhibit the sleep function on the non-compatible drives - I don't recall her specifically saying "Seagate". Hence to "kill the sleep timer".

Other than the novelty of folders, I haven't noticed any differences between the two software releases on my Seagate. IMHO, since the timer function hasn't been succesfully addressed in L6.16, further comparisons with L.6.14 would be inconclusive. A function such as "Resume" can't really be tested until the timer issue is resolved allowing the Seagate to retain its smarts over extended periods of time.

I might add that all Seagate functions (Skip/FF/Rvs/Stop, etc.) mirror the 622's DVR namesake functions until the Seagate goes to sleep for the first time after re-booting it.


----------



## space86

Question why does my main unit a 722 have 6.14 and
my second unit a 622 has had 6.16 for over a week?


----------



## AVJohnnie

DaveSwartz said:


> I received L616 on my 622 yesterday or this morning (straight from L614). My USB drive folder was not displayed. Attempting to go to MyMedia brought up a message that the attached USB device was not supported by Dish (it has been since the beginning of USB drive support). Rebooting the drive did not help. Rebooting the 622 resulted in the DVR asking to reformat the USB drive so that it could be used. Since I have all but 5G of the 400G drive filled with unwatched video, I do not want to reformat. I filed a problem report with Dish but since I'm not seeing anyone else report this problem my chances for a fix are probably minimal.


Could you tell us the actual error message that you're getting after rebooting your receiver? Here's why -

If the drive content has somehow actually been corrupted then you're most likely just plain out of luck. 

But if it's an EHD authorization error then a Dish CSR may be able to help because they can send an reauthorization command to your receiver. ​I had this exact problem happen to me about 6 to 8 months ago with one of my 622s and a Seagate FreeAgent Pro. The CSR sent the remote reauthorization to the receiver and about 30-45 minutes later the EHD was fully accessible again and fortunately hasn't acted up since. :sure:


----------



## kejebe

Can someone explain to me how I go about getting 6.16 I still have 6.14. Had my Dish VIP722 installed last week and have experienced the audio stutter on ABC..


----------



## ChuckA

It will come when it comes. There is nothing you can do to make a software update be installed to your receiver untill it is distributed to you by Dish. They roll out the release in their own time.


----------



## NTIMID8

Ron Barry said:


> Interesting...Perhaps more L6.14 users will get L6.16.


I was also late in the program and never seen L6.15 but finally seen an update in L6.16 on 1/13/09. Must be close to a lot more people than before.


----------



## ebaltz

Sweet! Folders on EHD. Now my 80+ episodes of LOST can all be in one place. Awesome.


----------



## ZBoomer

^^^ Folders on EHD? That's cool, considering my 622 with no EHD has 6.16, but my 722 (where the EHD is located) is still on 6.14, lol. Bah.


----------



## HobbyTalk

Well, put the EHD on your 622 and it'll have folders


----------



## DaveSwartz

AVJohnnie said:


> Could you tell us the actual error message that you're getting after rebooting your receiver? Here's why -
> 
> If the drive content has somehow actually been corrupted then you're most likely just plain out of luck.
> 
> But if it's an EHD authorization error then a Dish CSR may be able to help because they can send an reauthorization command to your receiver. ​I had this exact problem happen to me about 6 to 8 months ago with one of my 622s and a Seagate FreeAgent Pro. The CSR sent the remote reauthorization to the receiver and about 30-45 minutes later the EHD was fully accessible again and fortunately hasn't acted up since. :sure:


After reseting the 622, the message I get when I turn on the USB drive is #865 - stating that the drive must be refortted before it can be used. I believe this is the message presented whenever a new drive is attached to a 622 that is authorized for USB drives.


----------



## barryaz1

And I thought I was about the last to get this release. Quick check this morning showed folders on the EHD (I think I have to retire and do nothing but watch) and OTA NBC seemed fine. But I will keep an eye out for some issues that have been posted.


----------



## ZBoomer

HobbyTalk said:


> Well, put the EHD on your 622 and it'll have folders


Well it's the wife's DVR, and she probably doesn't want to watch all the geek shows I record on science channel and discovery, lol.

But seriously, my 722 got 6.16 last night, all is well in the world.


----------



## HobbyTalk

Yeah  My 622 also got 6.16 last night.


----------



## kucharsk

One of my 722s is still on 6.14, so the rollout's not over yet.


----------



## AVJohnnie

DaveSwartz said:


> After reseting the 622, the message I get when I turn on the USB drive is #865 - stating that the drive must be refortted before it can be used. I believe this is the message presented whenever a new drive is attached to a 622 that is authorized for USB drives.


That's unfortunate ~ sounds like the drive's content has somehow been frelled&#8230; 
What are the CSRs telling you?


----------



## Henry

My 622 is on its third day with 6.16 (from 6.14) ... no issues detected that I didn't already have with 6.14. Only diff are the EHD folders (thankyouthankyouthankyou!!!). Since there appear to be no release notes, it's hard to confirm any subtle changes or new features (other than EHD folders) that might have been introduced with 6.16. Oh well.


----------



## rexa

DaveSwartz said:


> After reseting the 622, the message I get when I turn on the USB drive is #865 - stating that the drive must be refortted before it can be used. I believe this is the message presented whenever a new drive is attached to a 622 that is authorized for USB drives.


I don't know how much of a computer geek you are, but if it was me and I wanted to try to save recording on the drive that won't attach, I would try to use a computer to look at the drive and see if any obvious problems show up.

The external drives are formatted as a standard Linux Ext3 with two partitions. One partition is essentially empty. (Maybe for photos, which I don't have.) The other partition contains a folder called DishArc and that folder contains the recordings. In the DishArc folder, there can be one or more subfolders. Each of these subfolders holds a recording. The subfolders have random-looking numeric names.

Yesterday, as an experiment, I made a bootable CD containing Ubuntu Linux. I booted that on a laptop and got a stripped down version of Ubuntu Linux running. (It ran from the CD; I didn't install it on the PC.)

I plugged an external drive from my 622 DVR into a USB port and it was automatically recognized. In Linux, two windows opened up, for the two partitions and in one I could see the DishArc folder.

If you are able to get Linux running and try this, it will give some indication if the drive may be saveable or not.

I downloaded the Linux from here:
http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download

It is an iso file that can be burned onto a CD with most burner software. Then you must have the BIOS parameters on your PC set to allow booting from a CD, to boot the Linux off of the CD.

I'll skip anymore details for now. I could possibly elaborate more if there are questions.

If you can see the files in Linux but the DVR still won't see the drive, I may have a method where you could copy saved files to a new USB drive.


----------



## plainsman

something completely different.

I have recorded several/many episodes of some HD programs as one chunk when they're run back-to-back and then transferred them to my external hard drive - a WD 500gb essentials.

one such example was HBOHD, 8 episodes of True Blood -- recorded as one 8-hour chunk.

two issues:

1) When watching from the External hard drive, If I watch up to a given point, say 3 hours into the 8-hour 'program' and stop -- and then go back some time later to resume watching starting at hour 3, the 'time remaining' isn't 5 hours -- it's almost always set to some point within the first hour of the program-chunk.

2) when this happens, I try to fast forward to the starting point I want -- for all my HD recordings, 300x (and the other forward/rewind speeds) may be displayed while fast-forwarding but the actual rate is much slower -- so that mitigating problem #1 this way is also a pain.

thoughts?

P.S. The jerky video has changed under 6.16 -- it's more rare and if it happens it's more subtle.


----------



## Dr. Cool

ViP622 here. Got 6.16 a few days ago. Now I'm having dropouts with HDNet (I didn't have them before with this channel). Watched six episodes of Star Trek Enterprise, and all of them had random dropouts that are not reproducible by rewinding. I had about five audio dropouts per episode (one every eight minutes).
I have never had dropouts with this show or HDNet until now. Based on this initial very bad experience, I'm willing to bet that 6.16 made the dropout problem worse in my case.


----------



## rexa

Dr. Cool said:


> ViP622 here. Got 6.16 a few days ago. Now I'm having dropouts with HDNet (I didn't have them before with this channel). Watched six episodes of Star Trek Enterprise, and all of them had random dropouts that are not reproducible by rewinding. I had about five audio dropouts per episode (one every eight minutes).
> I have never had dropouts with this show or HDNet until now. Based on this initial very bad experience, I'm willing to bet that 6.16 made the dropout problem worse in my case.


Was this recorded? I think so from your post. If so, you didn't happen to know if the real-time broadcast was clean?

I only ask to clarify. My experience with 6.16 and dropouts has been ok so far. I know the St Louis area seems to have bad, but different problems with 6.16. The random stuff I have recorded (and real time) is ok here so far on droupouts. I know the worst is still gone for me, especially including recorded and saved examples that were bad before 6.15.


----------



## Wroughtup

I think I have A.D.D. so please bear with me if this is nothing new. 

I have a VIP622, I got the upgrade yesterday and I just noticed a new (to me) behavior change, when I go to My Recordings/Edit then select one of them it doesn't automatically move on to the next one, I have to move on to it manually. Same behavior when selecting recordings I to send to my EHD. I liked it better when it automatically moved on. 

Also before today it's been quite a while since I used my EHD. I never made any, but it seems like I had the Folders option last time I used it but now I don't.


----------



## ChuckA

Yes, I noticed the same thing. When selecting an entry in a list the select pointer does not automatically advance now.

You have to enable groups in my recordings. When enabled for the internal drive, they are also enabled for the EHD.


----------



## Sunnyatthebeach

I have an audio/video sync problem that's been there since at least since 6.14.

Every day I record Special Report on FNC 205 at 3 p.m. PST using the 722's TV2 tuner. Whenever I watch it live on the primary TV, the audio and video sync up perfectly, i.e. the anchor man's lip movements match perfectly the sound that I hear. However, if I watch the recording later on the same TV, the audio is slightly ahead of the video, by a fraction of a second and enough to make the experience annoying when watching.

I don't know if the audio and video are recorded in sync and then go out of sync on playback, or if they are recorded out of sync.

My 722 is connected via HDMI to my Sharp 42D64U as the primary TV. Changing the audio sync setting under
Menu/System Setup/Installation/TV1 Audio Sync
does not improve or solve the problem.

I have not yet tried viewing the playback on the second television set, or recording the program using the 722's TV1 tuner instead of the TV2 tuner.

Has anyone else seen this problem?


----------



## russ9

6.16 guide weirdness on my 622:

I just notice when in guide display mode, it doesn't go all the way to the right - it stops a couple of inches short of the full screen (2" on my 32" TV) The blue background is still there. I use extended with video, but I checked and all the modes do the same thing.

Unless my brain is totally fried, this is new, the guide used to go completely edge to edge...


----------



## Henry

Did you accidentally hit the Format button on the remote? If so, toggle until the screen says "Normal"


----------



## russ9

HDG said:


> Did you accidentally hit the Format button on the remote? If so, toggle until the screen says "Normal"


No, that was the first thing I checked, this is independent of the Format, plus the background is still the usual blue all the way to the right edge.

I guess I will try a hard reboot and see what happens.


----------



## Henry

Not sure what you'll see after you reboot. Mine doesn't extend all the way to the right edge ... never has, but I still see a full three hours of scheduled programing on screen. I have a 622 and a 211 ... both show the same thing.


----------



## kucharsk

FWIW, I now have 6.16 on both my 722s, so I suspect the rollout is either complete or nearly so.


----------



## russ9

HDG said:


> Not sure what you'll see after you reboot. Mine doesn't extend all the way to the right edge ... never has, but I still see a full three hours of scheduled programing on screen. I have a 622 and a 211 ... both show the same thing.


Oh, then it probably is just my brain, I always thought the right edge of the three hours guide was at the right edge of the screen. 
As Emily Latella would say: "Never Mind."


----------



## kucharsk

Playing around it appears that trick play is still "funky"; playing around with frame advance while paused doesn't always do what it should, and resuming playback from frame advance mode often jumps by a minute or more.


----------



## TulsaOK

I edited two programs to extend the record time. Neither program recorded the additional time. I do this quite frequently during football/baseball season and have never had a problem. Maybe it's just an anomaly but I thought it's worth mentioning. 
ViP722.


----------



## Kevin Brown

Ahhh- I saw this too over the weekend, but I thought it was just that I forgot! Penguins game on NBC and the Steeler game later on CBS. No extra time !! Luckily, didn't need it, but still.


----------



## TulsaOK

Kevin Brown said:


> Ahhh- I saw this too over the weekend, but I thought it was just that I forgot! Penguins game on NBC and the Steeler game later on CBS. No extra time !! Luckily, didn't need it, but still.


I lost the end of the Steelers game. Luckily, it was on the beginning of _The Mentalist_ which *didn't record *the extra 60 minutes I had edited so I lost the end of _The Mentalist_.


----------



## lujan

TulsaOK said:


> I lost the end of the Steelers game. Luckily, it was on the beginning of _The Mentalist_ which *didn't record *the extra 60 minutes I had edited so I lost the end of _The Mentalist_.


I recorded "The Unit" so that I could be sure that I see all of "The Mentalist".


----------



## TulsaOK

lujan said:


> I recorded "The Unit" so that I could be sure that I see all of "The Mentalist".


When I extended the recording time of The Mentalist, I had to skip The Unit by priority. I should have left it alone. CBS claims to have full episodes of their programs but I can't seem to see any.


----------



## ChuckA

You can find The Unit here:

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/the_unit/


----------



## TulsaOK

ChuckA said:


> You can find The Unit here:
> 
> http://www.cbs.com/primetime/the_unit/


I was trying to find full episodes of _The Mentalist._


----------



## lukin4u

im on 6.16 from a 722


recordings say different times than they actually are

another, it says on guide tv2 is recording but when i try to look it up in my recordings i get nothing

audio dropouts alot 

video and audio freezes during playback blue button only, will get me out


----------



## ChuckA

TulsaOK said:


> I was trying to find full episodes of _The Mentalist._


Sorry, I thought you wanted The Unit since you said you skipped it. I can only find clips of The Mentalist not full programs. Same as you I guess.


----------



## TulsaOK

ChuckA said:


> Sorry, I thought you wanted The Unit since you said you skipped it. I can only find clips of The Mentalist not full programs. Same as you I guess.


Yeah, I skipped The Unit to extended the time on TM. That's what I get for messing with it. If I had left it alone, I would have gotten what I wanted. When Cold Case was on Sunday nights, I would actually extend the time on The Unit and the end of CC would be on the front end of TU. There's always reruns.


----------



## ZBoomer

I've also had the "extend time" function not work a few times lately myself.

For example, something is recording (like a football game) and approaching the end of the timer, but the program is not yet over. If you press the record button, a requestor pops up telling you you are already recording, and offering the option to extend the stop time by pressing the forward button.

A few times lately I've done that, and it ignores it and stops anyway and the end of the program. Not cool at all.


----------



## Rob052067

I noticed I got 6.16 about a week ago. May have had it a little longer, but hadn't checked in a few weeks (it was 6.14 last time I checked). 

Twice in the past week, including tonite, the DVR has 'frozen up' while deleting a program I had just finished viewing. The DVR freezes while the 'Please wait...deleting...' message is on screen. The DVR stops accepting any commands from the remote control. I've been able to soft reboot the box both times using the reset button on the front. (I last did a hard reboot about 2 weeks ago.)


----------



## farmerdave4

I am now having issues 6.16 with recorded programs said it recorded 1.04hr but actually stopped around 40min. I have also seen issues with playback stopped on it's own and had to restart where it left or start over. Drops seem to be more than 6.14 for me on my 722.


----------



## garywiley

I have a Maxtor One touch 4 750Gig drive, and 616 didn't fix any issues. I have turned off the sleep timer and the drive works fine. This Seagate issue has been around since the beginning of the external usb drives. I have little faith the the Dish software engineers.


----------



## moman19

I've noticed a few idiocyncracies with L6.16 and I wonder if I'm alone:

Sometimes, it just seems like the DVR is busy doing other things "in the background". For example, it I hit the DVR button, I often must wait a full second or more before anything happens. I never noticed this delay before. Also, recorded events that always used to start at exactly the right moment now often start a few seconds late into the event. Finally, I'm seeing occasional video studdering more frequently on both HD and SD recorded events. 

While L6.16 was supposed to fix audio dropouts, that issue remains on two local HD channels (a known St. Louis phenomenon) while new issues appear to be introduced.


----------



## JimD

Since I got L6.16 on my ViP622 a few days ago, I've noticed that sometime the DVR features will cause recordings to "freeze" (video only - sound continues). It is difficult to get out of this, no amount of using the DVR buttons will do the trick. The best way I've found is to select another recording briefly and then go back to the one you were watching.

Three times in the last 24 hours the DVR has crashed and rebooted. Last night it happened when using the DVR features to skip some commercials in a recording. Today it happened twice while watching a "live" program in delay (pause had been used). The most recent of these two occurred a few seconds after unpausing the program.

I have just power-cycled the DVR for the first time since the upgrade. I don't know if this will help - I would have thought that a crash & reboot would be very similar to a power cycle, but perhaps not.


----------



## Ron Barry

Crash Reboot should be pretty similar to what is termed a soft reboot and should be the same has holding the on button down until it reboots. Hard Reboot is pulling the plug, waiting a few minutes and plugging it back in. Depending on initialization etc, Hard rebooting most likely a better way of assuring everything gets properly cleaned up from a bad state. (It is recommended if you are having some unusual behavior with a software update to do the hard reboot). Some users do it as a common practive after a software update.


----------



## Dr. Cool

ViP622 here. As I reported before, I was having audio dropouts with HDNet after FW 6.16. I called tech support and they went with me over the reset routine, basically collecting information from all info menus, then doing a sat diagnosis (System Info), then a "Check Switch" reset, then a hard reboot, then dowloading the channel programming guide again. It *appears* that the audio dropouts are gone!!! I watched Star Trek Enterprise yesterday after the procedure and had no dropouts, while the norm was to have about at least six during a show.
I hope that the fix is permanent. Had no dropouts for 24 hours now.


----------



## Henry

My only dissapointment with L6.16 is the EHD incompatibility. My Seagate still doesn't work after its initial sleep. I suppose I wouldn't be dissapointed had E* not promised a fix during last CC.

I wonder if they realize that they might have a copyright management issue with these erratic drives? It seems that my Seagate will not only restore a program back to the DVR, it will also retain a copy of it on the EHD. I'm pretty sure that has to be violating something. Maybe that'll prod E* into fixing it once and for all?


----------



## dahenny

Anybody else have this issue?

I've had L616 for a week or so. I didn't have ANY issues with the previous L614. Last week I was flipping through the channels and noticed that a few channels that I had before, would not display.

_I get:



Attention 005
Your smart card does not currently have authorization
to view or order this program. Please wait or channel up or down.

Click to expand...

_The channels are:
_102 PREVW_
_259 INSP_
_262 ANGEL_
_265 CCTV9_
3 of these channels are PI, they show up in my "all sub" list, and I've always had them available for viewing. This happened the morning after the L616 update. I spent 40 minutes online in a tech chat trying to get the issue fixed, to no avail. The tech eventually agreed that it was probably L616 related, but had no solution for me.

Anybody else?


----------



## AVJohnnie

Since getting L6.16 both of my 622s are having fast-motion video stutter (almost stroboscopic) issues – particularly with horizontal pans and fast action scenes. Once the motion pans and fast actions slow or cease, normal (non-stuttering) video resumes.

Also, starting last week I have had several occurrences of momentary content source flips between HBO (Ch 300) and HBO2E (Ch301). In other words, I’ll be watching HBO-Ch300 and suddenly for a moment or two it will just flip to HBO2E-Ch301’s content. This has occurred several times now on both of my 622s. This is not a normal (ala remote) channel change per say – no channel change banner is displayed, etc.

Pretty weird…:grin:


----------



## tymekeeper

a problem I am having since 6.16 is when I try to set up recording from the guide for "the dailey show" and "colbert report" new shows only on Monday's it will record all old shows on the day and the new one. it only does it on Mondays and only seems to be with these two shows. All others that I have set to record "only new" seem to work OK. Ihave tried several times to delete and reschedule with no l uck.


----------



## Henry

tymekeeper said:


> a problem I am having since 6.16 is when I try to set up recording from the guide for "the dailey show" and "colbert report" new shows only on Monday's it will record all old shows on the day and the new one. it only does it on Mondays and only seems to be with these two shows. All others that I have set to record "only new" seem to work OK. Ihave tried several times to delete and reschedule with no l uck.


You may have a duplicate timer in effect, tk. Go through your timer list just to make sure.


----------



## tymekeeper

HDG said:


> You may have a duplicate timer in effect, tk. Go through your timer list just to make sure.


I have deleted both shows several times from the timer and started from scratch and the sme thing continues to happen. I did not have this problem before they took their time off, I deleted the timers then and redid the timer when they came back to new shows.


----------



## Ron Barry

Both of these shows in the past have been notorious for for not having complete guide information (Show identifier, Episode identifier, and original air date). My guess is that is what is happening here. What happens when the Dish receiver cannot determine if the air date and identification of the show it assume it is new and records it. Errors on the conservative side. The issue is the guide data not the receiver. 

To make sure of this. What type of timers are you using? I personally am not familar with this show so does it air other times during the week. Also look in your history and see if that gives you any clues. However, given the description my guess is that the guide info provided is not sufficient. 

As a suggestion. If there is a particular time that this show airs new episodes you might be better off a daily or weekly timer. These timers will time shift 4 hours if the show moves a bit and should get ride of picking up the extra repeats you don't care about.


----------



## HobbyTalk

tymekeeper said:


> I have deleted both shows several times from the timer and started from scratch and the sme thing continues to happen. I did not have this problem before they took their time off, I deleted the timers then and redid the timer when they came back to new shows.


There appears to be EPG problems with those shows. See:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=138715
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=91855


----------



## NTIMID8

Here is a timer bug. 2 timers scheduled at 8pm this eve. I watched one shows while recording. I went to watch the second show recorded and it was the wrong show. Here is the odd part, The banner/channel info was correct ,American Idol (Fox) But the actual show content was Lost (ABC). 




PS Also last night I had an issue with 2 timers firing off and when I tried to tune to one of them the channel was black with no signal. It didn't straighten out until the "2 minute record timer warning" went to zero.

PSS Just another thought, Maybe Dish can use USB storage as an engineering tool. An example is to be able to upload recorded content with issues or ird diagnostic info to an inexpensive pen drive that can be sent to engineering. In addition what about being able to send that info via network connection. They all ready have "send data" option in the firmware to do basic stuff.


----------



## jeffejr

I too am having alot of miss fired timers


----------



## Ron Barry

Jeff.. You need to update your sig. Also need more details on timers that are miss-firing. More details the better.


----------



## TulsaOK

NTIMID8 said:


> PSS Just another thought, Maybe Dish can use USB storage as an engineering tool. An example is to be able to upload recorded content with issues or ird diagnostic info to an inexpensive pen drive that can be sent to engineering.


They do that now. Tech Support sent me a flash drive and it recorded diagnostics and I sent it back to analyze a problem I was having.


----------



## NTIMID8

TulsaOK said:


> They do that now. Tech Support sent me a flash drive and it recorded diagnostics and I sent it back to analyze a problem I was having.


Sweet!, Now if they can only copy over recorded programs with issues to analyze .


----------



## ChuckA

TulsaOK said:


> They do that now. Tech Support sent me a flash drive and it recorded diagnostics and I sent it back to analyze a problem I was having.


Using a flash drive is old technology. Now, you can just upload the logs over the Internet. But, do it only when they ask!


----------



## Grandude

Twice now I have found my 622 hung at the downloading program guide screen. In both cases when I cleared that screen it was hung at the finding satellites screen. 
The first time I did a check switch and it came up OK.
The second time I did a Pull the plug reboot and it came up OK. I hope this is a permanent cure.

One other problem. One night this past week I had a timer record ER on ABC channel 7 in SF bay area from the LIL channel provided by Dish. I can't get it OTA, too far away.
When I went to play the recording all I got was a blank screen and no sound for one hour. It clearly shows it was recorded in the My Recordings menu. Retried playing a few times but there is nothing there for the full hour. So far this is the only occurance of this type of failure to record.


----------



## lujan

I don't know if it's the new software, but I'm having to do a lot more soft resets on my 622 since we got this latest version.


----------



## dwforslund

We have just started seeing error 004 come up on our 722 (perhaps since the 6.16 upgrade). It says "To change channels press the 'up' or 'down' arrow button on the remote or use 'guide' to select a different channel. If you continue to see this message, press and hold the front panel 'power' button for 10 seconds." I've done this and it still comes back at random times. A friend with a brand new 722 is seeing the same error. The annoying thing is that all data in the buffer is gone when you press 'cancel' or 'ok'. Are others seeing this?


----------



## moman19

Are you tuned to or trying to lock in on a weak OTA channel when this issue occurs? I've seen this happen when the OTA tuner seems to busy-up the DVR with multiple attempts to lock on to the channel.

I have one local OTA channel that exhibits wild signal strength swings at times. I've seen this same issue occur when the swinging starts. My workaround was to delete the channel. No great loss in my case.


----------



## mark722

dwforslund said:


> We have just started seeing error 004 come up on our 722 (perhaps since the 6.16 upgrade). It says "To change channels press the 'up' or 'down' arrow button on the remote or use 'guide' to select a different channel. If you continue to see this message, press and hold the front panel 'power' button for 10 seconds." I've done this and it still comes back at random times. A friend with a brand new 722 is seeing the same error. The annoying thing is that all data in the buffer is gone when you press 'cancel' or 'ok'. Are others seeing this?


This started happening on my 722 shortly after 6.16 loaded also. This only happens when watching an OTA channel, but the signal strength is good at over 90. I'm glad others are seeing this, I thought my 722 might be dying.


----------



## dwforslund

It has only occurred for us when watching a regular satellite program. We were not watching an OTA program when this happens. I spoke with Dish tech support today, and they had me run the machine through the satellite tests and then reboot. They said this should clear out the problem. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Taco Lover

I'm not sure how many others are experiencing this (I know of one other), but whenever I am watching a recorded program that is_ still recording_, the show will abruptly stop as if the show ended when the show stops recording. Example... last week I started watching Lost at around 9:30pm (the show starts at 9pm). While I was still watching, at 10:02pm (the time the timer would stop) the show stops as if I reached the end of the program. It seems like when the timer stops the recording, it affects the show while you are watching it. Then I have to go back into Recorded Programs and restart the show over again. If I'm lucky it will allow me to resume where I left off, but that doesn't always happen.


----------



## Henry

Taco Lover said:


> I'm not sure how many others are experiencing this (I know of one other), but whenever I am watching a recorded program that is_ still recording_, the show will abruptly stop as if the show ended when the show stops recording. Example... last week I started watching Lost at around 9:30pm (the show starts at 9pm). While I was still watching, at 10:02pm (the time the timer would stop) the show stops as if I reached the end of the program. It seems like when the timer stops the recording, it affects the show while you are watching it. Then I have to go back into Recorded Programs and restart the show over again. If I'm lucky it will allow me to resume where I left off, but that doesn't always happen.


Sounds pretty normal to me, TL. Any time your "View"ing a recording-in-progress, you are viewing just that; the recording. If your timer runs out and the DVR stops recording, you'll get dumped back to the menu or to the next scheduled abutting event.


----------



## lujan

No, if a recording is still occurring and you decide to start watching it using "Start Over" as the option you select, then you should be able to continue watching after the recording is over. I do that all of the time and it shouldn't stop and take you back to the DVR menu.


----------



## girdnerg

VIP 622, 6.16, 1000.2 dish.

I've had a few problems where recordings from the LiL channels have sections of yellow screen without sound. They can last from a few seconds to a few minutes. I also have had 2 reboots. Can't remember what was going on during the first, but the second reboot was when I was swapping tuners (both on a sat channel) using the swap button.


----------



## Henry

lujan said:


> No, if a recording is still occurring and you decide to start watching it using "Start Over" as the option you select, then you should be able to continue watching after the recording is over. I do that all of the time and it shouldn't stop and take you back to the DVR menu.


I agree with this. I use this method all the time, The only problem is that you're still watching the results of a recording. If the timer should cut out early for some reason, you're out of luck. Best to check your timers to make sure they cover the whole event.


----------



## Taco Lover

HDG said:


> Sounds pretty normal to me, TL. Any time your "View"ing a recording-in-progress, you are viewing just that; the recording. If your timer runs out and the DVR stops recording, you'll get dumped back to the menu or to the next scheduled abutting event.


No, I don't think you understand... If I'm recording an hour-long show and I begin watching that program a half-hour into it, the program should not just stop once the timer stops... I should be able to watch the program straight through to the end. What's happening is that when the timer stops recording the show, when it's set to end, it kills the viewing in progress even if I'm only a half-hour into the viewing. It's never, ever happened before this last software update.

lujan has it right. If you start viewing a recording in progress, you're choices are to Start Over or View Live.

I'll try my example again:
• Lost starts at 9pm.
• I start viewing the recording at 9:30pm.
• At 10:02, when the timer is set to stop, my playback stops even though I'm only a half-hour into the viewing. It kicks me out as if the show ended.
• I then have to go back to the event and Start Over. (and FF to where I got cut off)


----------



## rexa

Taco Lover said:


> I'll try my example again:
> • Lost starts at 9pm.
> • I start viewing the recording at 9:30pm.
> • At 10:02, when the timer is set to stop, my playback stops even though I'm only a half-hour into the viewing. It kicks me out as if the show ended.
> • I then have to go back to the event and Start Over. (and FF to where I got cut off)


Same issue here with my 622.


----------



## kucharsk

ChuckA said:


> Using a flash drive is old technology. Now, you can just upload the logs over the Internet. But, do it only when they ask!


That works fine if you're one of the very few people who've bothered to connect their 722 to the Internet; sending a customer a flash drive will work for every 722 in the field unless the USB jack is broken.


----------



## 4apex

dwforslund said:


> We have just started seeing error 004 come up on our 722 (perhaps since the 6.16 upgrade). It says "To change channels press the 'up' or 'down' arrow button on the remote or use 'guide' to select a different channel. If you continue to see this message, press and hold the front panel 'power' button for 10 seconds." I've done this and it still comes back at random times. A friend with a brand new 722 is seeing the same error. The annoying thing is that all data in the buffer is gone when you press 'cancel' or 'ok'. Are others seeing this?


I'm seeing the same exact thing. Just started recently, I'd say in the past week or so. It's already happened 3 times in the past 2 hours while watching Fox news.

So what exactly is the satellite test? Is that MENU-->System Setup-->Point Dish ??


----------



## timandmelody

Taco Lover said:


> No, I don't think you understand... If I'm recording an hour-long show and I begin watching that program a half-hour into it, the program should not just stop once the timer stops... I should be able to watch the program straight through to the end. What's happening is that when the timer stops recording the show, when it's set to end, it kills the viewing in progress even if I'm only a half-hour into the viewing. It's never, ever happened before this last software update.
> 
> lujan has it right. If you start viewing a recording in progress, you're choices are to Start Over or View Live.
> 
> I'll try my example again:
> • Lost starts at 9pm.
> • I start viewing the recording at 9:30pm.
> • At 10:02, when the timer is set to stop, my playback stops even though I'm only a half-hour into the viewing. It kicks me out as if the show ended.
> • I then have to go back to the event and Start Over. (and FF to where I got cut off)


I just got the 722 last week and it has the L6.16 release. I've had this problem multiple times this past week since I always start watching the recordings after the show has already begun. It is very annoying.


----------



## DaveSwartz

I'm seeing a new (to me) problem where events that are scheduled for HDNet or HDTHR are not recorded. I can look at the Daily Schedule and see that two items are listed for each event. The first item is listed as skipped due to being a duplicate and the second item is not recorded due to being "Blacked out event". In the case of HDTHR, the first item was for channel 364 (normal ch assignment) and the second item was for channel 5500 (I can not tune this or find it listed anywhere). The scheduled events for HDNet do not record for the same reasons with the channel pairs being 362 (normal assignment) and 5510 (again I can't find this channel anywhere). I suspect that the problem would go away if I could eliminate the 5500 and 5510 channels from scheduling. I have the system unlocked and "Show Locked" is set but I do not see channels 5500 and 5510.

I've changed some timers that are specific to HDNet or HDTHR so that the are only valid for the 362 and 364 channels but I have other DishPasses that are not channel specific so the problem can still occur.

I've searched for references to a problem like this without finding anything.


----------



## DaveSwartz

Apparently channels 5500-5510 are for Hawaii and Alaska??? For some reason my 622 DVR wants to attempt to record these channels when they score a hit for a DishPass. The software does not let me lockout these channels.


----------



## timandmelody

timandmelody said:


> I just got the 722 last week and it has the L6.16 release. I've had this problem multiple times this past week since I always start watching the recordings after the show has already begun. It is very annoying.


FYI. Response from Dish Tech desk: "Our engineering department is aware of this issue. It has been determined the issue is software related and we are actively working on a resolution." And "They are currently working towards a resolution for this issue. Unfortunately, we do not have a status report for this situation at this time."


----------



## tymekeeper

I got L6.17 now


----------



## Michael P

Taco Lover said:


> No, I don't think you understand... If I'm recording an hour-long show and I begin watching that program a half-hour into it, the program should not just stop once the timer stops... I should be able to watch the program straight through to the end. What's happening is that when the timer stops recording the show, when it's set to end, it kills the viewing in progress even if I'm only a half-hour into the viewing. It's never, ever happened before this last software update.
> 
> lujan has it right. If you start viewing a recording in progress, you're choices are to Start Over or View Live.
> 
> I'll try my example again:
> • Lost starts at 9pm.
> • I start viewing the recording at 9:30pm.
> • At 10:02, when the timer is set to stop, my playback stops even though I'm only a half-hour into the viewing. It kicks me out as if the show ended.
> • I then have to go back to the event and Start Over. (and FF to where I got cut off)


It all depends on how you accessed the program. If you go to the program via the DVR button you should not experience the problem. If OTOH you just go to the tuner that is being used for the recording without using the DVR button and rewind to the beginning, you will get abruptly dumped to "live TV" at the end of the timer. This is normal! When you don't use the DVR button to access the program you are watching the live buffer, not the DVR recording.


----------



## feffer

Michael P said:


> It all depends on how you accessed the program. If you go to the program via the DVR button you should not experience the problem. If OTOH you just go to the tuner that is being used for the recording without using the DVR button and rewind to the beginning, you will get abruptly dumped to "live TV" at the end of the timer. This is normal! When you don't use the DVR button to access the program you are watching the live buffer, not the DVR recording.


Noticed Taco Lovers problem only once -- not sure how I accessed it. OTOH, I watch sports delayed 30-45 minutes all the time. I access by using the DVR button, and can never remember a problem. So maybe Michael P has it right.


----------



## bs0

OK, here's my sad story of woe:
- had a 622 with top 200 + silver hd + setanta + locals
- wanted to change to locals + sentanta + dish hd gold
- dish changed it
- no hd at all
- many hours over several days on phone - no fix.
- 3 technicians over several days at house - no fix.
- 2 receivers later - now have a vip 722 - no fix.

The receiver keeps saying 'not activated for hd'...and in system info page, says vipxxx-SD....they turned off all HD....reset...it went back to vipxxx-HD...yay!..then, we unplugged to cause download of new program guide...receiver went back to vipxxx-SD...I am thinking the Dish system and the current SW are not compatible with regards to the provisioning of HD only packages...They are having engineering check so i guess i'll wait a week or so possibly with only SD locals to see what they do.

Other issue is though that HDMI no longer works through my Denon 3808CI amp from the VIP722 whereas it used to be fine on the VIP622. Anyone know of this issue and a way to fix?

thanks,
Brett


----------



## Ron Barry

I would first try to directly connect it to your TV and see if that works. That way you will rule out a possible Bad HDMI port.


----------

